# Navarre Beach 8-6



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Desert Fishing.

Got down to Navarre Beach about 6:30pm. There was some stringy grass in the surf close to shore and on the high tide line. Grass did not pose any problems fishing for me. Surf was relatively calm. Gentle waves lapping on the shore. Rigged up my 9/0 for Mr Teeth. 
Kayaked a whole Bonita to just Before the 2nd sand bar. First time yakking a bait out. 2 hours later fish on. 
I caught a 5 foot shark. Shark was released and swam off safely. Species was either a Black Tip, spinner or Black nose. There was no color on anal fin.
Any way it was a great start to yakking out bait. Beat sitting on the couch.

“GET EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pics or didn’t happen lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think navarre is rapidly becoming the shark fishing capital of the world


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Big black tip! 5 feet?


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

gdfrontman said:


> Big black tip! 5 feet?


Or is that the same fish from your original post?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE SIDE WINDER!
This is the shark from the original post. Just figured out how to post pictures. Not sure exactly what species it is. Blacktips have white tip on anal fin. This one does not have a white tip. Not a spinner . Spinners have a black tip on anal fin. Friend of mine says black tip. It swam off to fight another day.

“ GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE SIDE WINDER

IT ate a 4lb whole Bonita. It was every bit of 5 feet to the fork. I was by myself and wanted to release as soon as possible. I m wishing now I would’ve put the kayak paddle down beside it for size reference. Wasn’t much of a fight being hooked in the fine. I was circle jerking it, lol. 

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE SIDE WINDER

From the bottom of the hook to the end of the black tape is 4 inches. I just measured it. That is the only thing which can be used for the size of shark.

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nicely done sir.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Been a bit, but was having a discussion about blacktips again recently. I'm 99% sure thats a blacktip...









Blacktip Shark


Blacktip Shark




myfwc.com


----------

